# 1936 Raleigh Sports Tourist Quadrant Shifter Location



## tryder (May 26, 2014)

Hi,
I just picked up a 1936 Raleigh Sports Tourist from a friend (Thanks Chris!) and I would like to know the measurement from the head tube to the shifter. Its a twenty three inch boys frame.
Thanks.
-Ted


----------



## rhenning (May 26, 2014)

I think that some freedom of movement was allowed to make a comfortable reach for the rider.  Most seem to be about 3 inches back from the stem.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2014)

looking forward to photos.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2014)

I think you'd be at the mercy of the cable length and the mounting point of the roller wheel. Unless you're just using a universal cable. If it's original paint, there should be signs of the original shifter location in the form of scratches around the tube. But I agree, about 3-4" back.


----------



## JOEL (May 27, 2014)

The shifter on my DL-1 is mounted just shy of 5" back from the head tube. I don't think theres any correct position for it. Just adjust it to fit.


----------



## tryder (May 27, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks!  I will post a few pictures soon.  
I don't have the cable.  I am trying to figure out what length would work.
-Ted


----------



## neighbor (May 29, 2014)

tryder said:


> Hi,
> Thanks!  I will post a few pictures soon.
> I don't have the cable.  I am trying to figure out what length would work.
> -Ted



Nick at www.threespeedhub.com has cables for you bike, good ones, not the aftermarket crap. Contact him and ask him about the shifter cables that he has, he's come up with a way to make cable of most any length that look and are very genuine looking.


----------



## neighbor (May 29, 2014)

Here's his ebay page;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Sturmey...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418190de25


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 29, 2014)

The quadrant shifter's positions is a function of the frame size, the cable length, and the rider. The cable itself does not adjust, as others have said. Your adjustment takes place at the threads on the hub's indicator chain. Start by placing the shifter, roughly within a couple inches, of where is comfortable for you. Tighten it just enough to hold it to the frame in place. run the cable along its path, over the pulley, and to the indicator spindle on the hub. Thread it on. Thread it until you get the proper shifting position for each slot on the shifter. In other words, slot 1 should align with gear 1 on the hub, 2 with 2, and so on. If you have an in between gear hub like an early AW (1936 could be model K or model AW), the in between position should be about half way between slots 2 and 3 on the shifter.

If you cannot properly align the gears in the hub to the slots on the shifter, even with full use of the spindle threads, you need to move the shifter's position on the frame into a general area where you can get them to align. In other words, use the shifter's position as a very general adjustment, and use the spindle threads on the hub indicator chain to nail down the fine adjustment. Finally, when you have a combination you like, go back to the shifter and tighten it down to the frame for riding. Don't over tighten.


----------



## tryder (May 31, 2014)

*1936 Raleigh Sports Tourist Photos*

Hi,
Here are a few shots of my new Raleigh.  A little rough, but in my mind a beautiful bike:


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2014)

fantastic - thanks for the photos


----------



## milbicycleman (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice Raleigh! It looks like the main pieces your missing are the fenders, correct brooks saddle and tool bag and the tire pump. I am guessing that some of these might be hard to find since its from 36 and most of the bikes you see out there are from the 1950s-70s. Good luck with it.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jun 1, 2014)

Based on the year of your bike it would also have a full chain guard but I've heard that the hockey stick chain guards are easier for maintaining if you don't plan on showing it at shows.


----------



## tryder (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,
It would be nice to get the correct fenders.  I am thinking a Brooks B73 for the saddle.  
I am going to try soaking the chrome bits in metal rescue and touching up the paint. Someone sprayed black over the gold head tube.  I am going to try to bring the gold back as well.
Not sure if I will even bother with a chain guard.  The '36 Raleigh Catalog shows plenty of bikes without.

I rode a '69 Raleigh Sports for years.  I really loved riding it around town and to the grocery store. Just a super solid fun bike that was a blast to corner at speed.

I think this one will be a little different.  My plan is to fix it up and see how it goes.

-Ted


----------



## milbicycleman (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan to get the bike back to its former glory. I have an unused Brooks B33 saddle in honey color if your interested.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the Cabe Ted,
I'm glad you are enjoying my old Raleigh. I have an assortment of NOS shifter cables.
Chris


----------

